# How many large dogs can fit in a Mini?



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

My friend visited with her lab and we took the canine unit swimming. She didn't want 3 wet dogs in her big suburu, so we piled in my mini. 
Looks like there's room for just 1 more. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

beautiful...Is the one a panda? Looks like it...

My mom had a st.bernard, and this gal was malnourished(she was a pound puppy), i took her to the vet to get spayed and all that, i had a dodge caravan at the time, i had to take out my two middle seats just so she could get in it...


----------



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

somehow we are able to get all our camping gear my two kids and two shepherds and a pug in our van on camping trips Legend likes to lay between the girls and Bella likes the far back seat. Its a tight fit though. LOL


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL! I think there's room for one more! Very Cute pic!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL I am currently cramming one GSD in my Mini. 

Looks like we will be adding another GSD puppy soon (yes I need my head examined), so I think I'll be maxed out at two shepherds in a Mini Cooper...


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Well 2 will officially turn it into a dog mobile. But it works, providing you don't need the back seat! 3 was a stretch, the neighbors had a laugh when I parked and opened the hatch and 3 huge wet dogs jumped out. 
That mini cooper is bigger inside than you'd think.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

When we lived in Virginia, we once saw a Great Dane in the back of a Ford Fiesta in front of Walmart. It was probably the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen.  When we walked by the car, the dog barked and the entire car shook.


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

My fiancee and I just sold or Mini and bought an FJ Cruiser because it was feeling too cramped when we had Sasha in it with us.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Whenever I get into my friend Mini I feel like I am in another country. Everything is so odd and different. There is no way Sinister could fit in his Mini, no way!

By the way I absolutely love your panda GSD :wub:


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Cute! I have a Mini, too, which is more like a dog-toting farm vehicle!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Haha. Mine too. Mine is a total dog-mobile.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Reviving this old thread with a Mini/dog related question.

When you all put your back seats down, what do you put in the boot to make it all level? Currently I have a big comforter rolled up in the boot well, but it's not the optimum solution. 
And I'm not spending $360 for cargo mat made to fit the Mini !! (it comes with high density foam mats to put in the boot)


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I don't use anything. The dogs either sit on the folded seat backs or 1 there and 1 in the boot.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

When I first got into the sport, I had a Hyundai Tiburon....first Kelsey then added Kyra, and they rode in the back, then I got my black dog, and he rode in the front - then Alice came to live with me, and she rode in the back too...3 females (2 intact!) in the back sit of the Tiburon, plus the Ghost dog riding shotgun! CANNOT!!! believe I ever did this! Never a squabble from them either!

Lee


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> When we lived in Virginia, we once saw a Great Dane in the back of a Ford Fiesta in front of Walmart. It was probably the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen.  When we walked by the car, the dog barked and the entire car shook.


What a sight that would be!  I see crazy stuff all the time and I keep telling my husband I need to carry a camera with me everywhere but I usually forget. 

OP:
I'm sure you could fit at least one more in there! I'm going to have to send a link to this thread to my mom who has a Mini and two Borzois!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a Pepper White S named El Kabong. Every morning I load in 4 male GSDs and 1 male Lancashire Heeler. Everyone knows their place and fits just fine. The idiot soccer moms around here who have one kid and 1 dog and think they need to drive an aircraft carrier make me crazy. I just know that they are predicting gas prices to go over $4 per gallon by this summer and up to $5 by next year, so my MINI is staying right here! As a matter of fact, my husband told me today that he wants to take a ride down to the MINI dealership and look at one for himself so he can get rid of his truck.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I do love my Mini! 

When I bought it I had a flock of Italian Greyhounds, no GSDs. Now I pile those two big girls in the Mini almost every day (and the amount of dog hair in my poor Mini is incredible). In a couple of years we plan on adding a Dobe, so that will be a sight I'm sure!

Oh, and my Pepper White Mini's name is Grace.


----------

